

Key to Optical Illusions Discovered - We "see" into the future - edw519
http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/20080602/sc_livescience/keytoallopticalillusionsdiscovered

======
TrevorJ
That's really awesome! I wonder if athletes extend the range of the
extrapolated vision. Think it would be possible to create a game that trained
you to extent the effect for longer?

~~~
nertzy
“I skate to where the puck is going to be, not where it has been.” --Wayne
Gretzky

------
annoyed
great, that just spoils everything...

~~~
0x44
I knew you were going to say that.

